# orchid nurseries/guides in Hanoi



## T120 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,

Would anyone know of any nurseries,orchid trips/guides in Hanoi?
Thanks in advance


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2012)

Not me, but there are people on here who live in Vn. If you find anything nice or new please let us know, thanks.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 30, 2012)

I think "roth" might be able to help - his business is in Hanoi. Send him a pm.


----------



## Hien (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=197582465004


----------



## Hien (Jan 30, 2012)

I would expect that this organization may be able to help you. Since Mr. Bui Xuan Dang did travel to vietnam and made connection with the orchid peoples there (both north & south)

http://www.hoalanvietnam.org/Topic.asp?ID=116


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm a bit late replying to this post as I've been away but I'm more than happy to assist anyone coming to Hanoi.



Hien said:


> http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=197582465004



_Trần Tuấn Anh_ has moved.

Regards, Mick


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2012)

I dont even know if we're allowed in VN.


----------

